# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Building Free Websites

## Rod

Good day everyone. It feels like forever since I've been on these forums.

I am currently looking for people who don't have a great online presence, to build websites for, free of charge (donations welcome  :Stick Out Tongue:  ). The reason for this is that the company I work for is flexible with freelance work and I feel like giving back to people who don't have the skills to do it and build a portfolio at the same time. I am currently employed as an SEO specialist but I'm really passionate about web design and development. 

I'm willing to build into a CMS, preferably Wordpress. All development will allow for good SEO potential.  

If there is anyone who is interested, feel free to let me know. 

Cheers!

Email: roderickritter1@gmail.com

----------

Guillaume (28-May-13), nipole (11-Apr-13)

----------


## workshop

Rod I run a spectacularly unsuccessful online skills workshop where give our clients a free Wordpress script. We then try to bamboozle them into doing stuff with it. Would you be interested in getting involved? We are based in the Garden Route but I don't see that as being a problem.

----------


## Dave A

> We then try to bamboozle them into doing stuff with it.


 :Rofl:

----------


## workshop

Sad really. Our town, a way of life, is dying around us. And all one get's are startled looks and a little puff of dust. It could be, should be, it is so simple.

----------


## Rod

Hi there

I'm more than willing to help out as soon as I have some spare time. There's been a lot of response to this, so I'm really swamped. Shoot me a mail, telling a bit more about the workshop, and I'll get back to you as soon as I can.

----------


## workshop

The concept is simple really. I live in a town that is dying a slow and agonising death. Businesses are closing, shops stand empty and no one dares to think. So the challenge is to turn that around and get as many of them as possible onto and writing for the web. To do this we have created a cluster of simple web sites where we are showing anyone who is interested how they run, manage and market a site. Next if we can then get the writers writing it should snowball hopefully to the point where we start getting exposure in a global market. 

I have a client base of close to 550 local businesses. Each one of them needs two or three short posts to be posted on the net every month. They need an optimised web site, they need someone to drive their Facebook page. They want to spend something, even if it's next to nothing. It's just a question of pushing them off the ledge and hoping they learn to fly damned quickly.

Despite the fact you are not local, I am sure you can think local and you are more than welcome to get involved any way you see fit.

----------


## Rod

I'm more than happy to help out from a consulting/best practices standpoint. Unfortunately I cannot build/optimise all 550 websites free of charge but I'm more than happy to contribute a website or two every month. Optimising the websites will take a lot of input from the business owner's side (Keywords, USP's, etc) so that might be a bit time consuming.

Let me know how you would like me to be involved and we can make it work.

----------


## workshop

> I cannot build/optimise all 550 websites free of charge but I'm more than happy to contribute a website or two every month.


Don't worry!
I do that. I never learn. 
Have burnt my fingers more times than I care to remember.
But I keep coming back for more.

It's more a question of adding value to what we start
We work in an industry full of empty promise
And if we can change that we should be able to add value to some of the stuff we do

I suggest we start by collaberating on a simple site
And use it as an example of what can be done when working together as _we_ intead of just _I_

----------


## workshop

I would like to suggest we figure out what we can do with www.webbie.co.za

----------


## Mitos

I can't believe that a beautiful place like the Garden Route is fading away slowly into oblivion, whar has gone wrong there? Over 3 decades ago, I daily worked that route (as an IT Engineer) and really looked forward to a daily trip in that direction. //sigh!

----------


## workshop

The Garden Route is still fine. No problems there.
It's just those of us that live here that are battling to keep head above water
Think it has to do with the economy and the human condition.

----------


## Rusty Willard

This might sound interested and I am willing to make this kind of process. However, I want to have some details so that I could really determine what is the process of it. Actually, You can Building free website  all you have to do is try to analyze first the data and most importantly follow they instruction on how to make this well.

----------

